# 90 R32 Nismo Edition



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!
New user here and just wanted to share some of the latest pictures of my R32. It's a 1990 R32 GTR Nismo Edition #181. Had the car for about 3 years. Comments (good or bad) or questions would be appreciated. Thanks 

Also, since new users are banned from starting classified threads, if anyone knows anyone selling a used but in good shape Nismo or Greddy intake plenum, please let me know.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looks very nice!!!!
why are the brake calipers on upside down?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahah damn! First post too. Slight mistake, it's been fixed. Bleeders are now proper side up.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Any brother with a gunmetal R32 GTR is cool in my books 

Looks great mate, nice engine bay and kudos on having a rare car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice.. I like those Brembo calipers.. Are they off of the R35?


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

sick car, where in canada are you located and are you on gtrc?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Nice.. I like those Brembo calipers.. Are they off of the R35?


Thanks, and I wish! I've got 6 piston monoblocks as opposed to the R35's 8. Just a BBK I purchased.



PL_GTR said:


> sick car, where in canada are you located and are you on gtrc?


In Edmonton, and yeah I'm on GTRC. Infact there's a media thread with most of these shots on there right now, except that GTRC is down for a while.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

What size are those rotors?

Nice car


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Piggaz said:


> What size are those rotors?
> 
> Nice car


They're 355mm AP rotors.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice 32, love the brakes


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

That is one clean 32.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice love the look of it


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome, clean ride mate!... Post up a spec lists man, I'm sure we're all interested


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Deadly :flame:


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

2TurbosTwiceFun said:


> Welcome, clean ride mate!... Post up a spec lists man, I'm sure we're all interested


Ask and ye shall receive. I don't know why I didn't in the first place. Appreciate all the comments guys, thanks.

Engine:
-Nismo Omori factory port, polish, rebuild and bottom end balance.
- Nismo Timing Belt.
-Nismo Steel Wheel Turbos.
-Greddy(soon to be Apex'I) Air Filters
-Greddy Intake piping
-Greddy Intercooler
-Greddy Manual Boost Controller
-Greddy Oil Catch Can
-HKS Hot Pipes
-HKS Oil Cap
-HKS Kansai Carbon Kevlar Timing Belt and Coil Pack Cover
-Splitfire Coilpacks
-Apex'I Power FC and commander
-Apex'I Exhaust
-Garage Defend GT CF cooling panel
-Eneos 5w40 full synthetic

Suspension, Wheels, Tires, Brakes:
-HKS Hipermax III Super Sport Coilovers
-Nismo front strut bar (was removed for powdercoating)
-Cusco rear strut bar
-Advan RGII 18X10 +20 wheels
-Yokohama Advan A048 tires, 285/30/18
-KICS racing Titanium Lug nuts
-Brembo 6 Piston Monoblock front calipers
-AP Racing 355mm 2 piece rotors
-Teflon Coated lines
-Ferodo Front pads
-Endless rear pads and rotors
-N1 Master cylinder
-Cusco master cylinder stopper

Drivetrain:
-Exedy Twin Carbon Clutch
-Nismo Slave cylinder
-Nismo braided clutch line
-Dancer Dash torque split controller
-Tomei Short Shifter
-New Gear Box.
-Eneos transmission Fluid.

Exterior:
-Nismo Hood lip
-Nismo Bumper Inserts
-Nismo Side Skirts
-Seibon CF trunk
-Rolled Fenders

Interior:
-Nismo Black Shift Knob
-Nismo Sprint Steering Wheel
-Nismo 320km/hr speedometer.
-HKS Exhaust Temp Gauge
-Greddy Boost gauge
-Greddy Two gauge A pillar holder...thing....
-Defi Heads Up Display
-Willans Race Harness
-Clarion double DIN deck, 4 speakers, and 4 way amp.

Parts about to go in:
-HKS GT-RS twin Turbos
-HKS Turbo Actuators
-HKS SSQV Blow Off valve
-Tomei Expreme exhaust manifolds and outlet pipes
-Sard 660CC injectors, FPR and fuel rail
-Apex'I electronic boost controller
-Braided Oil Lines
-Z32 MAFs


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Get a subtle spoiler on there, even if it's a factory standard GTR spoiler!


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow that awesome R32 GTR. I love it.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

beautifal:thumbsup:


----------



## kill3rb33 (Jun 27, 2010)

Love the engine bay & the stance of the car super aggressive


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Get a subtle spoiler on there, even if it's a factory standard GTR spoiler!


Working on trying to find a stock R32 GTR spoiler in carbon, but I can only seem to find one off eBay out of china so I'm not sure on quality.

Thanks for all the comments, means alot seeing what some are driving!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Good news Nerd, looking forward to new pics


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*NICE* :thumbsup:


----------



## tee (May 1, 2010)

lush


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Some great photography..... Stunning R32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Nice.. I like those Brembo calipers.. Are they off of the R35?


They are from porsche cayennes.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

I Like it

Hot Car


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice R32 almost similar to mine but with a much better spec 

EP Racing do a carbon spoiler which looks stock i think?

More pics please.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice and as discussed get a spoiler sorted.

I love the brake set up.

Baz


----------



## GTRaddict (Jul 9, 2010)

thats too nice mate. ive always wanted a r33 gtr but looking at that makes me half change my mind lol


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, EP Racing do sell a standard carbon spoiler. I think lead time is 12 weeks if it is not in stock.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a lovely example matey! 

Very nice


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

best looking R32 I've seen in a while!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

hi,
i love the brakes,cant get them outta my head.
can you tell us more,but in laymans terms as im not really up in the technical side of things,but id love to know how you sourced the calipers and discs so i can maybe do the same?
many thanks if you can.


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

irishboy1977 said:


> hi,
> i love the brakes,cant get them outta my head.
> can you tell us more,but in laymans terms as im not really up in the technical side of things,but id love to know how you sourced the calipers and discs so i can maybe do the same?
> many thanks if you can.


Thanks everyone! Matty32 was kind enough to source me a CF OEM spoiler for a good price as well. So I'm hoping to get that going.

As for more on my brakes, I sourced them through a user on GTRcanada.com . They're the brake calipers off a Porsche Cayenne S (I believe), with aftermarket rotors and pads. If you're interested I can give his contact information.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yummy.. more piccies please


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

NerdJuice said:


> Thanks everyone! Matty32 was kind enough to source me a CF OEM spoiler for a good price as well. So I'm hoping to get that going.


Did you get the same spoiler as me??


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful ride, I've seen that somewhere else before 
Nice to see you on the forum


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Had to do SOMETHING when GTRC was down.


----------



## R55GDS (Jul 29, 2010)

Same Brembo's as me! Gold ones are sweet, I originally contemplated Orange though.

Love the car overall


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful car


----------

